# When is the best time to buy snowboard gear?



## Fitzy

hey everyone i want to buy some new gear (jackets,pants,bindings ect.) when should i do this? the seasons almost over and im looking to use it next season when do u think i should get new stuff cheap?


----------



## Glade Ripper

now. backcountry's sale ends march 2. just about every snowboard place has stuff on sale right now


----------



## Guest

right now!


----------



## Guest

aFaBs said:


> right now!


x2, the local shop has all 08/09 pants and some jackets at $99!!!! I just picked up a new Artifact 153 for $200


----------



## Guest

blind311 said:


> there is two really good times to buy depending on where u live. i live in cali right now so the season ends in march or april. they will usually have a sale a month or so before the season ends and at the end of the season because they arent going to sell last years stuff the next year so they have to get rid of it but the downfall of buying at the end of the season is that you r going to be limited on what u can get because most of everything will already be gone. CHECK THIS: mid feb in cali everywhere was having 25 to 30 percent off. the good thing about buyig before the season is over is that u get to try out your new gear and see how it rides and your riding the latest and greatest gear for that year. do your homework and see whats out there for the kind of riding you do. then spend a couple day or a week going to any and every store that sells snowboard stuff to compare prices and get advice. CHECK THIS:i bought new gear about the middle of feb 1300.00 worth of gear for 735.00. how did i do this? do exactly what i just told you and dont go buy the first thing u see at the first place you go DO YOUR HOMEWORK! i got the lib-teck MC_kink btx 157 09(500.00)ride spi bindings(219.99) and the ride jackson BOA coiler boots(179.99) all for 581.67(40%off weekend sale only) out the door.i also got dragon mace goggles(129.99) for 43.00 OTD with the grenade misfits jacket(149.99) for 53.79 OTD and a grenade spring hoodie(30.00) for 12.00 bucks. also new wax iron,wax,scraper,structure brush,repair candles, and dakine lock(100.00avg) for 50 bucks! ans a 17.00 beane mask for 5.00, trust me 735.00 for 1300.00 before the season even ends is incredible without knowing people who work at n e of the stores i bought from. DO YOUR HOMEWORK TAKE YOUR TIME AND SAVE MONEY! i dont recomend the burton custom bindings burton's lower end stuff isnt very good and ur paying for the name i recomend ride binding they are mad of aluminum very strong and light for a good price.


you ever heard of the enter button, its used to break up sentences into paragraphs so people can make sense of what your writing.


----------



## mijinkal

ha ha, I stopped reading his post after the third sentence. 

But, as said before, Right now is one of the best times to buy.


----------



## jmacphee9

blind311 said:


> there is two really good times to buy depending on where u live. i live in cali right now so the season ends in march or april. they will usually have a sale a month or so before the season ends and at the end of the season because they arent going to sell last years stuff the next year so they have to get rid of it but the downfall of buying at the end of the season is that you r going to be limited on what u can get because most of everything will already be gone. CHECK THIS: mid feb in cali everywhere was having 25 to 30 percent off. the good thing about buyig before the season is over is that u get to try out your new gear and see how it rides and your riding the latest and greatest gear for that year. do your homework and see whats out there for the kind of riding you do. then spend a couple day or a week going to any and every store that sells snowboard stuff to compare prices and get advice. CHECK THIS:i bought new gear about the middle of feb 1300.00 worth of gear for 735.00. how did i do this? do exactly what i just told you and dont go buy the first thing u see at the first place you go DO YOUR HOMEWORK! i got the lib-teck MC_kink btx 157 09(500.00)ride spi bindings(219.99) and the ride jackson BOA coiler boots(179.99) all for 581.67(40%off weekend sale only) out the door.i also got dragon mace goggles(129.99) for 43.00 OTD with the grenade misfits jacket(149.99) for 53.79 OTD and a grenade spring hoodie(30.00) for 12.00 bucks. also new wax iron,wax,scraper,structure brush,repair candles, and dakine lock(100.00avg) for 50 bucks! ans a 17.00 beane mask for 5.00, trust me 735.00 for 1300.00 before the season even ends is incredible without knowing people who work at n e of the stores i bought from. DO YOUR HOMEWORK TAKE YOUR TIME AND SAVE MONEY! i dont recomend the burton custom bindings burton's lower end stuff isnt very good and ur paying for the name i recomend ride binding they are mad of aluminum very strong and light for a good price.


holy shitt, big blob of words, where is cliffnotes.


----------



## Guest

jmacphee9 said:


> holy shitt, big blob of words, where is cliffnotes.


Cliff notes: 

CHECK THIS: buy on sale.


----------



## jmacphee9

ok well, the best time was about 4 weeks ago at sierras 40% off one day sale, then next best was a week ago at sierras 50% off sale(stock was diminished by this time)


----------



## SB4L

Oh man... that run-on paragraph with no page breaks??? Hurt my eyes to read!

I realize right now is pretty much the best time to buy stuff, but the only problem is I am broke right now haha. I spent too much money early season when my board was destroyed, forced to buy a new one, then lost my goggles. Oh well that's what happens when you become a shred bum.


----------



## Music Moves

I've bought all new stuff in the past few weeks and came out waaayyyyy on top:

09 Atomic Hatchet Greg Maxwell, The Others late release
09 K2 Formulas 
09 Vans Cirro

All for about $450 total...

In other words, now can def be a good time to buy.


----------



## Guest

Right now! Sierra snowboards has some great deals


----------



## markee

sooooo tempted to buy so much more gear, but my parents would kill me if I spend any more money this winter hah.


----------



## Guest

I have had a problem with grabbing deals as they pop up. It's sad that I could keep buying crap too, but if I can't pay bills I can't go riding now can I!?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Best time is right now,


----------



## Guest

In April when the season is pretty much over wouldn't the stuff fall even cheaper?


----------



## markee

Yes. But stock will be reallll low you'll be hard pressed to find some of the more popular boards.


----------



## Extremo

blindpig said:


> In April when the season is pretty much over wouldn't the stuff fall even cheaper?


No, they're not going to sell the stuff at a loss. Right now it's clearance time to reduce inventories. Take advantage now because next year the economy might recover.


----------



## braden

go to dogfunk.. i just picked up a burton fix for 50% cheaper then retail


----------



## Guest

Just get what you want now because you can always snowboard all year. Just look for some sales.


----------



## legallyillegal

Extremo said:


> No, they're not going to sell the stuff at a loss. Right now it's clearance time to reduce inventories. Take advantage now because next year the economy might recover.


Everything is the same as last year.


----------



## twin89

riiiiight now


----------

